# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل سال 98 +تاثیر معدل سال ۹۹

## Sinakh1997

به نظرتون برای ترمیم معدل 98 وقت مونده؟
آیا ارزش داره؟

----------


## reza2018

تاثیر معدل در کنکور 98 مثبت هست وبرای رتبه های قبولی 3رشته اصلی عملا بی تاثیر هست.ارزش وقت گذاشتن وترمیم نداره

----------


## Arash.ye

دوستان هزینه ترمیم معدل چقدره؟جوری که سبطی توضیح داده تو کانال واسه درسی مث زیست فقط باید ۸۰ تومن داد...که اگه بخوای همه اختصاصیا رو شرکت کنی شاید تا ۵۰۰ هزار تومن هم بشه...واقعا انقد زیاده ؟اینجوری که هیچکی نمیتونه ترمیم کنه 
..
و اینکه هیچ خبری از تاثیر معدل سال ۹۹ نشده؟سبطی هم که اصلا حرف امیدوار کننده ای نمیزنه فک کنم قطعی بشه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Xoloniloofar

من پارسال زيست و رياضي سوم رو ترميم كردم شد ١١٠ زيست ٧٠رياضي ٤٠شهريور رفتم

----------


## Arash.ye

> من پارسال زيست و رياضي سوم رو ترميم كردم شد ١١٠ زيست ٧٠رياضي ٤٠شهريور رفتم


چقدر زیاد میگیرن:/

----------


## reza333

> چقدر زیاد میگیرن:/


اینا نرخ پارساله، امسال احتمال زیاد 10   20 درصد گرونتر شده.!!!!

----------


## iamAmir

سلام
من نظام جديدم ميخوام بمونم واسه سال بعد ٩٩

دو تا سوال دارم
ميگن تاثير سال ٩٩ قطعيه، چقدر ممكنه حذف شه يا همين هست؟
و اين كه ترميم معدل امكانش هست؟ زمانش كيه (كي بايد اقدام كنم و كي بايد امتحان بدم)؟ هزينش چقدره؟
من ميخوام همه درس هامو ترميم كنم چون تاثير قطعي بشه قطعا پدرم در مياد.

----------


## reza333

> سلام
> من نظام جديدم ميخوام بمونم واسه سال بعد ٩٩
> 
> دو تا سوال دارم
> ميگن تاثير سال ٩٩ قطعيه، چقدر ممكنه حذف شه يا همين هست؟
> و اين كه ترميم معدل امكانش هست؟ زمانش كيه (كي بايد اقدام كنم و كي بايد امتحان بدم)؟ هزينش چقدره؟
> من ميخوام همه درس هامو ترميم كنم چون تاثير قطعي بشه قطعا پدرم در مياد.


برای شما نظام جدیدا هم احتمال بسیار زیاد ترمیم معدل هست. میتونی نهایی شهریور یا  نهایی دی ترمیم معدل شرکت کنی‌.
البته تو کمپین های تاثیر مثبت شرکت کن ، همه با کمک هم نزاریم تاثیر قطعی ظالمانه تصویب بشه. 
ترمیم معدل ، هم گرونه هم حداقل یک تا دوماه وقتتو میگیره و هم نمرت بره زیر ۱۹ عملا دستاوردی نداری. 
پس باید برای باقی موندن تاثیر مثبت تلاش کنیم‌.

----------


## mohammad4990

حسم ميگه 99 تاثير مثبته!
نميدونم چرا ولي فک ميکنم مثبته!
بخاطر سيل زده هايي که مشکل براشون پيش اومد و کنکور خوب نخوندن هم که شده باشه ايشالا تاثير مثبته!

----------


## iamAmir

> برای شما نظام جدیدا هم احتمال بسیار زیاد ترمیم معدل هست. میتونی نهایی شهریور یا  نهایی دی ترمیم معدل شرکت کنی‌.
> البته تو کمپین های تاثیر مثبت شرکت کن ، همه با کمک هم نزاریم تاثیر قطعی ظالمانه تصویب بشه. 
> ترمیم معدل ، هم گرونه هم حداقل یک تا دوماه وقتتو میگیره و هم نمرت بره زیر ۱۹ عملا دستاوردی نداری. 
> پس باید برای باقی موندن تاثیر مثبت تلاش کنیم‌.


میگی که احتمالا باشه، اگه نباشه و مثبت نشه بدبخت میشم!
نه من اگه شرکت کنم واسه 20 میرم، امسال چون چسبید به کنکورم نتونستم کاری کنم انقدر بد شد.
اگه دی ماه بشه رفت خوبه

بازم ای کاش مثبت بمونه، واقعا قطعی بشه بدبخت میشم با این نمره ها

----------


## iamAmir

> حسم ميگه 99 تاثير مثبته!
> نميدونم چرا ولي فک ميکنم مثبته!
> بخاطر سيل زده هايي که مشکل براشون پيش اومد و کنکور خوب نخوندن هم که شده باشه ايشالا تاثير مثبته!


واقعا امیدوارم

----------


## am3213

تاثیر مثبته 
سال 98 با 99 چ فرقی میکرد که 98 مثبت باشه 99 قطعی! 
باز هم میگم تاثیر معدل تا 1400 که به قول خودشون میخوان کنکور و متحول کنن تاثیر مثبت میمونه 
ولی دیگه سعی کنید همین 99 دیگه جمع و جور کنید که دیگه بعد از اون اوضاع قاراشمیش میشه  :Yahoo (105): 
بازم میگم تاثیر مثبته .یه حداقل وقتیم برای کمپین بزارین انشالله به زودی نتیجه میگیریم

----------


## arshaa

پارسال حس من میگفت تاثیر مثبته در حالی که قطعی شد و بعدش دوباره مثبت شد امسالم دوباره حسم میگه مثبته

----------


## Arash.ye

> تاثیر مثبته 
> سال 98 با 99 چ فرقی میکرد که 98 مثبت باشه 99 قطعی! 
> باز هم میگم تاثیر معدل تا 1400 که به قول خودشون میخوان کنکور و متحول کنن تاثیر مثبت میمونه 
> ولی دیگه سعی کنید همین 99 دیگه جمع و جور کنید که دیگه بعد از اون اوضاع قاراشمیش میشه 
> بازم میگم تاثیر مثبته .یه حداقل وقتیم برای کمپین بزارین انشالله به زودی نتیجه میگیریم


چی بگم داداش اینا لج کنن کوتاه بیا نیستن ...ازبس کمپین زدن دیگه شورش دراومده ...خدا از دهنت بشنوه

----------


## Arash.ye

> میگی که احتمالا باشه، اگه نباشه و مثبت نشه بدبخت میشم!
> نه من اگه شرکت کنم واسه 20 میرم، امسال چون چسبید به کنکورم نتونستم کاری کنم انقدر بد شد.
> اگه دی ماه بشه رفت خوبه
> 
> بازم ای کاش مثبت بمونه، واقعا قطعی بشه بدبخت میشم با این نمره ها


نه ترمیم که هست صددرصد همیشه بوده ولی پول ترمیم از کجا بیارم آخه...باید همه درسارو برم

----------


## invinciblegirl

> سلام
> من نظام جديدم ميخوام بمونم واسه سال بعد ٩٩
> 
> دو تا سوال دارم
> ميگن تاثير سال ٩٩ قطعيه، چقدر ممكنه حذف شه يا همين هست؟
> و اين كه ترميم معدل امكانش هست؟ زمانش كيه (كي بايد اقدام كنم و كي بايد امتحان بدم)؟ هزينش چقدره؟
> من ميخوام همه درس هامو ترميم كنم چون تاثير قطعي بشه قطعا پدرم در مياد.


 تاثیر الآن قطعی نیست اون اطلاعیه مال قبلا بوده باطل شده باید جدید دوباره بگن پس معلوم نیست مثبته یا قطعی
فقط خواهشا بر اساس حدس و گمان و حس بقیه برنامه نریزید
کسی هم که ترمیم کنه باید به کتاب مسلط بشه که این واسه کنکورشم خوبه چون کنکورم از کتاب درسیه
درکل الآن مشخص نیست تاثیر مثبت باشه یا منفی من از خدامه مثبت باشه اما شما نمیتونین مطئن باشین فقط یه درصد به اینکه قطعی شه فکرکنید چون میدونید که سنجش قاطی داره
واسه ترمیم و همه شرایطش و قیمتشم برید نزدیک ترین مدرسه ی بزرگسالان شهرتون همه شو بپرسید اگه براشون بخشنامه اومده باشه شرایطشو بهتون میگن
موفق باشید

----------


## iamAmir

> تاثیر الآن قطعی نیست اون اطلاعیه مال قبلا بوده باطل شده باید جدید دوباره بگن پس معلوم نیست مثبته یا قطعی
> فقط خواهشا بر اساس حدس و گمان و حس بقیه برنامه نریزید
> کسی هم که ترمیم کنه باید به کتاب مسلط بشه که این واسه کنکورشم خوبه چون کنکورم از کتاب درسیه
> درکل الآن مشخص نیست تاثیر مثبت باشه یا منفی من از خدامه مثبت باشه اما شما نمیتونین مطئن باشین فقط یه درصد به اینکه قطعی شه فکرکنید چون میدونید که سنجش قاطی داره
> واسه ترمیم و همه شرایطش و قیمتشم برید نزدیک ترین مدرسه ی بزرگسالان شهرتون همه شو بپرسید اگه براشون بخشنامه اومده باشه شرایطشو بهتون میگن
> موفق باشید


بله منم واسه همین گفتم بالاتر، اگه بخوام برم ترمیم واسه 20 میرم.
+ من فکر نکنم اون اطلاعیه باطل شده باشه چون مربوط به این بود که تاثیر 98 رو اعلام کردن و گفتن سال بعدش قطعیه.
اگه لغو شده باشه احتمال این که مثبت بشه هست.

به هر حال من یکم نگران بودم دی ماه نتونم برم ترمیم.
اگه مثبت شه واقعا میشه
 اگه نشه مجبورم برم ترمیم

----------


## roxsana

تا کی میشه ثبت نام کرد واسه ترمیم معدل ؟ نهایی خرداد نمیشه ترمیم داد ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Vahid Bm

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط roxsana


تا کی میشه ثبت نام کرد واسه ترمیم معدل ؟ نهایی خرداد نمیشه ترمیم داد ؟؟؟؟؟؟


شهریور , دی , خرداد باشه گمونم برای هر کنکور .*

----------


## meysam98

تا مهر 98 صبر کنید

----------


## omidfairy

کسی اطلاع داره که آیا همچنان در شهریور یا دی ۹۸ امکان ترمیم معدل برای نمرات نهایی سال سوم نظام قدیم وجود داره ؟ منظرم اینه که آیا همچنان امتحانات سال سوم نظام قدیم در شهریور و دی ۹۸ برگزار میشود یا خیر؟ ممنون میشم اگر مطلع هستید من را در جریان بگذارید ممنون

----------

